# Should we wait?



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi. Having a bit of a dilemma. We could be getting a puppy at the end of November (all checked out and seems to be just what we are looking for). However we have planned to go away for about 5 days over christmas. My sister who lives around the corner has offered to look after her but I'm feeling a little unsure and worried that it really isn't fair on the new puppy. Do you think we should wait?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't say 5 days is such a long time, the pup will have been with you about a month then? & will be around 3 months old if it's leaving at 8 weeks, i'm not really sure, it's not like the pup will be going to the kennels, so it will still have company the whole time and be treat very nicely, I think it's up to you tbh, if you think you have found the right pup then you may not want to wait incase you don't find one that suits you as much in the near future?
Good luck!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Montyp

My partner Marcus and I don't have a Cockapoo yet but we are trying (fingers crossed) to coincide getting the puppy until after a holiday we're committed to. We felt that we wouldn't want to leave a puppy when it's really little. 

That said, we've no experience so don't take what we think as gospel.

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I must admit I would wait until after your break. Although Daisy is a bit of a different case due to anxiety issues I wouldn't want to leave her for 5 nights and I have had her nearly three months. Others with younger puppies might say different though!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Montyp, forgot to ask... when are you going away in December. There must be some litters ready soon after you return... what were you looking for? Show/Working/American? Miniature/toy cross

Turi x


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi. We're looking for an english show cocker cross with a toy poodle. My gut feeling is to wait. I have also found a breeder with a litter ready in early Feb.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think somone on the forum did this last year. and it worked out ok. is your sister ok with dogs or more to the point a new pupppy that might have a couple of acidents in her house ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

or if your sister would stay at your house.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - we had to attend a wedding (only away 1night) two weeks after bringing Billy home - he had a whale of a time at our neighbours and it was fine.
However, although your puppy will probably be fine with your sister, you may not enjoy it as you will feel guilty and miss your new baby! 
Good luck with your decision x


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

My sister has a 4 year old dog and will have a new puppy of her own (4 weeks older) and 2 toddlers!! We see each other very often so our new pup would be very used to them.


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

You're right!! I'm sure I'd be counting the minutes until we got back!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hfd said:


> you may not enjoy it as you will feel guilty and miss your new baby!


:iagree: Once you get your pup and fall in love you will find it hard to leave your baby for 5 days so early on.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmmm, that's a tough one. It sounds like the puppy would be well cared for by a familiar person whilst you were away. I think it comes down to whether YOU would enjoy yourself!

Turi x


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

This past summer we were away for five nights about six weeks after we brought Emily home. She was VERY happy to see us upon our return but she really did fine. We did have someone come to stay here, but being that your puppy will be so familiar with your sister and her family , I think she would be OK. It also could be a good socialization experience for her to be with other dogs, especially an older one who can teach her appropriate doggy manners (or so I've read!).


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds then like your pup would be having a nice holiday too!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a business trip next week in Europe which was all organised and paid for before we got Vincent, and my boyfriend is coming with me as a bit of a holiday for him too.

We talked to the breeder about it and she is going to look after him while we're away. But I completely agree with some of the comments....I think I'll miss him so much more than he me! ; ;


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

personally i would wait till the holiday/xmas is over and concentrate 100% on puppy otherwise you will be worrying janice x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi montyp i would get your puppy and have your trip, it sounds like your sister would be a perfect dog sitter. you'll need a brake by then and come back all refreshed and ready for round 2 of training


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> :iagree: Once you get your pup and fall in love you will find it hard to leave your baby for 5 days so early on.


That's what I was about to say! I don't think i left Betty overnight with my parents for a few months as i hated leaving her even though she never gives me a backwards glance when i leave her there!!!


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your advice. Still not too sure what to do!!! Will obviously need to make my mind up soon ... so will let you know in due course what we decide to do. It's sooooooo exciting though!! I've become cockerpoo obsessed!!! I am even dreaming about cockerpoo's!!! Getting some puppy books delivered today to swot up!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi again Montyp, 

I know the feeling - I'm so excited about getting our first Cockapoo and we're not getting one until next year! 

We ordered Gwen Bailey's 'The Perfect Puppy' which covered pretty much everything. I found it really useful. 

Best of luck!

Turi x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I had to leave Nacho for a few days with my dads partner and their cocker spaniel (my dad came on the trip with me) about a month ago, so he would have been about 14/15 weeks at the time. He had an absolute blast! I think if you know your pup is being looked after as well as you could, then you should do it! It sounds like your pup will have a lovely time in an environment he is already used to. Think it did some good for Nacho to be away from me a little bit too as he is normally with me 24/7 and this circumstance meant he didn't have time to pine for me as he was running around like a loony with Scooby the cocker.

I guarantee you'll miss your pup though - I kept looking at pics on my phone of him before I went to bed - SAD!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Monty,

We left Rosie with my sister when she was three months. Rosie was absolutely fine (well, my sister's dog bit her in the eye, but it was an accident that could have happened any time!) but I wouldn't do it again, purely because of the toll it took on my sister who has never looked after a puppy before! However, your sister has a puppy and so will be well used to the mess and the stress!

Our opinion was that we do go on holidays a few times a year, so she was going to need to get used to us going away and then coming back. It was only for a week and I missed her terribly, but she settled back in so well and got back into the toilet training really well (although she had been awful with it at my sisters!).

If you've got the pup you want, I don't think this has to be a barrier.

Louise


----------

